

Ask HN:  Best book or resource on general problem solving? - mpg33

What is the best book on how to problem solve that you know?
======
jdowner
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Mathematical-Princeton-
Scien...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Mathematical-Princeton-
Science/dp/069111966X)

~~~
inetsee
There is a newer edition, published in 2009. Search your favorite bookseller
for "How to Solve It" by George Polya.

